

Judgment of Social Media Entrepreneurship - thenovices
http://branliu.com/judgment-of-social-media-entrepreneurship

======
ifewalter
I think the problem is there are too many "me too start-ups" that have created
a stereotype against social media start up that actually have a different and
real business model.

However if there are problem in health,education etc, why not invest the time
to be wasted on a social product that may fail, on an actual problem in the
other areas?

